# Mixing 10yrs Ago?



## Chukin'Vape (7/9/19)

Join Deetz, Theo and Richard in a mind blowing episode - going back 10yrs and "trying" their absolute best to follow a tutorial - Right after the Fresh03 Show, set reminder here:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (8/9/19)

WOW - thank you guys , it was fun and informative , a long way we have come !
From half a ml to 200 ml on the shelf.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/9/19)

Thanks for the video. Good watch, as always.

Funny thing is..... I was that guy.

Bought VG from Pick n Pay. Chemist ordered PG for me. Cotton from Dischem. Flavour from a bakery shop. Nic from SkuBlue ??? in Joberg. Reused old Liqua bottles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/9/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Thanks for the video. Good watch, as always.
> 
> Funny thing is..... I was that guy.
> 
> Bought VG from Pick n Pay. Chemist ordered PG for me. Cotton from Dischem. Flavour from a bakery shop. Nic from SkuBlue ??? in Joberg. Reused old Liqua bottles.


Remember SkyBlue , got my first nic in a blue bottle from them.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (9/9/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Thanks for the video. Good watch, as always.
> 
> Funny thing is..... I was that guy.
> 
> Bought VG from Pick n Pay. Chemist ordered PG for me. Cotton from Dischem. Flavour from a bakery shop. Nic from SkuBlue ??? in Joberg. Reused old Liqua bottles.


Dont worry my first USP VG was from Dischem - lol.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------

